# BEI FORM ACTION function aufrufen oder zurückspringen



## Nerrun (17. Februar 2004)

Hi

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe eine Form mit der Methode POST. 

Ich will als Action ein paar daten in eine MYSQL-DB reinposten. das geht auch. Er lädt bei action eine php die alles reinpostet. Jetzt möchte ich aber das ich gleich nach dem "Submit wieder auf die aktuelle Seite komme. Meine Überlegungen waren das ich entweder eine Weiterleitung von die Zielseite der Submit-Funktion mache, oder das ich wenn es möglich ist einfach als FORM-ACTION eine php-Funktion angebe, welche die MYSQL befehle enthält.


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Februar 2004)

Als Formularziel eine PHP-Funktion anzugeben, geht nicht.
Ich würde die erste Variante nehmen.... übergebe dem verarbeitenden PHP-Skript als weiteren Parameter den Namen der aktuellen Datei, da ist es dann kann kein Problem, nach getan'er Arbeit dorthin zurückzuleiten.


----------

